# miranda mit wine laufen lassen

## pieter_parker

ich moechte den icq client miranda den es nur fuer windows gibt unter linux laufen lassen weil ich mit keinem der linux icq clients zufrieden bin

wenn ich wine mit der miranda.exe als user aufrufe kommt unteranderem eine meldung die wie folgt heisst :

```

WARNING: Trying to use ICMP (network ping) will fail unless running as root

```

ich muss es also als root laufen lassen? einen anderen weg gibt es nicht?

wenn ich es als root aufrufe kommen diese fehlermeldungen

```

wine /home/pieter/miranda/miranda32.exe

fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"

err:module:import_dll Library MSVCP60.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\pieter\\miranda\\Plugins\\advaimg.dll") not found

err:module:import_dll Library MSVCP60.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\pieter\\miranda\\Plugins\\advaimg.dll") not found

err:module:import_dll Library MSVCP60.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\pieter\\miranda\\Plugins\\cryptopp.dll") not found

```

```

wine ./miranda32.exe

fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"

err:module:import_dll Library MSVCP60.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\pieter\\.wine\\drive_c\\Programme\\miranda\\Plugins\\advaimg.dll") not found

err:module:import_dll Library MSVCP60.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\pieter\\.wine\\drive_c\\Programme\\miranda\\Plugins\\advaimg.dll") not found

err:module:import_dll Library MSVCP60.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\pieter\\.wine\\drive_c\\Programme\\miranda\\Plugins\\cryptopp.dll") not found

```

liegt es daran das es nicht laeuft weil das irgendwie ueber laufwerk z laeuft? warum die doppelten backslash zeichen ?

oder fehlt dem wine nur die MSVCP60.dll datei, wenn woher bekomme ich diese?

----------

## blu3bird

Pings können nur als root gesendet werden, deshalb ist /bin/ping auch suid root.

Die anderen Meldungen sagen einfach nur dass Dir eine DLL-Datei fehlt, also die einfach von einer Windows-Installation rüberkopieren oder herunterladen(z.b. hier) und dann nach ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/ packen.

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Pings können nur als root gesendet werden, deshalb ist /bin/ping auch suid root. 

 

```
tost@gentoo ~ $ ping -c2 www.gentoo.org

PING www.gentoo.org (209.177.148.228) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from wren.gentoo.org (209.177.148.228): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=220 ms

64 bytes from wren.gentoo.org (209.177.148.228): icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=219 ms

--- www.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1000ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 219.689/219.980/220.271/0.291 ms
```

Das mit ping als root ist mir aber völlig neu ?

Grüße

----------

## blu3bird

/bin/ping is suid root, d.h. du kannst es als normaler user starten, das programm läuft dann aber als root.

```
bluebird@opher ~ $ ls -al /bin/ping

-rws--x--x 1 root root 35060 24. Jan 00:34 /bin/ping
```

(das "s" hinter dem "rw")

Wenn Du suid wegnimmst geht's natürlich nicht mehr...

```
bluebird@opher ~ $ ping -c 1 heise.de

PING heise.de (193.99.144.80) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from redirector.heise.de (193.99.144.80): icmp_seq=1 ttl=249 time=15.8 ms

--- heise.de ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 15.814/15.814/15.814/0.000 ms

bluebird@opher ~ $ su -

Passwort:

opher ~ # chmod u-s /bin/ping

opher ~ # exit

logout

bluebird@opher ~ $ ping -c 1 heise.de

ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted

bluebird@opher ~ $ su -

Passwort:

opher ~ # chmod u+s /bin/ping

opher ~ # exit

logout

bluebird@opher ~ $ ping -c 1 heise.de

PING heise.de (193.99.144.80) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from redirector.heise.de (193.99.144.80): icmp_seq=1 ttl=249 time=15.7 ms

--- heise.de ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 15.714/15.714/15.714/0.000 ms
```

----------

## pieter_parker

hat funktioniert, die meldung mit der dll kommt nicht mehr

jetzt habe ich nur noch das problem das offenbar keine verbindung raus moeglich ist ueber wine

wenn ich miranda aufrufe ueber wine .. tut sich nichts, es geht nicht online

und desweitren erscheint gleich nach dem aufruf ueber wine diese meldung

```

fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"

```

das miranda fester ist soweit ich das sehe vollstaendig da und ich kann auch alles anclicken, ein message fenster aufmachen und tippen .. nur eben noch nichts versenden weil es nciht online kommt ..

----------

## Aldo

Welchen Download von Miranda hast du denn genommen?

Soweit ich weiß läuft wine am besten mit Win98-Binarys.

Mit dem XP-Zeug gibt es manchmal Probleme.

P.S. Was gefällt dir denn nicht an Pidgin daß du unbedingt Miranda haben willst?

----------

## pieter_parker

bei jedem linux icq client war irgendwas was mich gestoert hatte und oder nicht lief

hab die aktuelle stable von miranda fuer win nt/2k/xp/vista (unicode) .. die windows 95/98/me version von miranda ist die ansi version

bei mir scheint es soweit auch zulaufen.. nur geht miranda nicht online

vielleicht ist das ja auch nur wieder eine sache mit den rechten

starte wine mit miranda32.exe schon als root, aber gibts noch etwas was ich tun muss?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> starte wine mit miranda32.exe schon als root, aber gibts noch etwas was ich tun muss?

 

Also das sollte aber lieber KEINE Lösung sein. Mal eine andere Frage: Hast du icq2go schon mal probiert? Ich meine es ist nur ein "BrowserClient" und ich hab ihn unter Linux noch nie benutzt.

Vielleicht gibt es für dich eine "sicherere Lösung", im Bereich einer Virtuellen Umgebung?

[OT] Ich benutze hier seit langem Jabber und Psi. Hat man einen  "kleinen" ICQ-Transport Dienst gefunden, läuft es so stabil wie "natives" ICQ. Nur die Datenübertragung Jabber2ICQ geht nicht. Aber das ist mittlerweile ja kein Problem mehr und lässt sich notfalls "anders" erledigen. Von Jabber2Jabber funktioniert es bestens. Für den Fall das ein ICQ-Transport ausfällt hab ich einfach noch weitere Jabber-Server in der Liste, die ich im Fehlerfall benutze.

----------

## Blackgate

Aber jetzt mal ne andere Frage zu diesem Thema

zb was kann gaim nicht, was miranda kann oder anderst formuliert,

was gefällt dir an gaim nicht?

Ich benutz auch miranda, wenn ich des verstaubte windoof wieder boote 

bin aber mit gaim sehr gut gefahren bis jetzt  :Smile: 

Gruss Blackgate

----------

## firefly

 *Blackgate wrote:*   

> Aber jetzt mal ne andere Frage zu diesem Thema
> 
> zb was kann gaim nicht, was miranda kann oder anderst formuliert,
> 
> was gefällt dir an gaim nicht?
> ...

 

naja gaim bzw. es heist jetzt pdigin gibt es auch für windows  :Wink: 

----------

## Blackgate

Da sieht man mal wieder, dass ich alt werde  :Smile: 

Muss ich mir am abend gleich mal reinziehen 

Thx für die info  :Smile: 

----------

## bastibasti

du solltest dir die 

MSVCP60.dll 

aus einem funktionierendem rechner ziehen. Was Netzwerk angeht gab es seit dem letzten update einige Änderungen. 

emerge --sync

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS"~x86" emerge wine

das installiert 0.9.54 die läuft bei mir am besten seit ich wine benutze.

----------

## r3tep

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> warum die doppelten backslash zeichen?
> 
> 

  Die werden gebraucht, da ein einfaches Backslach (\) Zeichen "entschärfen" würde. Und um ein Backslash zu entschärfen braucht man ein Backslash...  :Very Happy: 

----------

